# هام جــداً..شرح كيفية رسم علامة الصليب .



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*هام جــداً..شرح كيفية رسم علامة الصليب .
**
*

*






*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* إعداد
*
* أســـامة
*

* لقد تعود المسيحيون منذ فجر المسيحية ان يتخذوا علامة الصليب المقدس شعارا لهم فيحلون به صدورهم ويرسمونه على ايديهم
*
* 
*
* وهذا التعليم أساسه كلام رب المجد اذ قال " وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء " مت 24 : 30 
*
*    ولا شك ان علامة ابن الانسان هى علامة الصليب كما يقول فم الذهب والقديس   كيرلس الكبير وغيرهم , لانها هى العلامة المناسبة للمخلص ومعروفة لجميع   اقطار المسكونة , ولم تكن بدء علامة الصليب من عهد قسطنطين الملك البار   الذى رأى الصليب فى السماء وسمع القول يناديه قائلا " بهذا تنتصر " بل قبل ذلك بزمن طويل ...
*
* 
*
* عندما  نرسم ذواتنا بعلامة الصليب المقدس  نستعمل دائما الآصبع الابهام فنضع اصبعنا  اولا على جبهتنا ونقول " بأسم  الاب " وذلك اشارة الى ان الله هو فوق الكل  وانه عالى فوق الاعالى ...
*
* 
*
* ثم نتجه إلى أسفل ونضع اصبعنا على اخر الصدر وأول البطن ونقول " والابن " اشارة الى نزول السيد المسيح وتجسده فى بطن السيدة العذراء ...
*
* 
*
* ثم نضع  أصبعنا على الصدر من اليسار وننقله  الى اليمين ونحن نقول " والروح القدس "  ومعنى هذا إننا بأيماننا بالسيد  المسيح وبعمادنا بالمياه الحال فيها الروح  القدس ننقل من اليسار الى  اليمين ...
*
* 
*
* ثم نقول " اله واحد أمين " اقرارا منا لوحدانية الذات الإلهية ...
*
* 
*
* ولقد  كانت كنيسة رومية تتفق مع كنيسة  الإسكندرية فى تقليد رسم الصليب من اليسار  الى اليمين وتتبعهما فى ذلك  كنيسة اورشليم وانطاكية , ولكن الان قد غيرت  كنيسة رومية هذه العادة  القديمة واصبحت ترسم الصليب من اليمين الى اليسار  وتتبعها فى ذلك كنيسة  اليونان
*
* ونقرأ   بين اقوال ترتليانوس التى كتبها فى الجيل الثانى ... " ان المسيحى  الحقيقى  يرشم دائما على نفسه اشارة الصليب عند خروجه من البيت , ودخوله  فيه , عند رقاده وانتباهه , عند لبس ثيابه وعند تناوله الاكل , عند جلوسه وفى جميع اعماله " ...*

* ويقول القديس باسيليوس .. " من التقليد تعلمنا ان نرشم الصليب على جباهنا وعلى سائر الآمكنة " ...*
* ويقول القديس ذهبى الفم ... فى تعليقه على مت 10 .. " برسم الصليب .. نتقدس .. تبتدئ   الكهنة وسائر رتب البيعة وجميع الامور التى تتقدس تكرس بهذا الرسم - رسم   صليب الرب - وبدعوة اسم المسيح لانه صورة الملك الاعظم وهو خاتم اسمه ..   فكما ان ملاك النقمة اهلك جميع ابكار مصر دون الاسرائيلين لان اعتاب بيوتهم   كانت مرسومة بعلامة الصليب بدم الخروف كذلك كل شئ يوضع عليه رسم صليب  الرب  لا يقترب اليه المفسد*



* صلـــــوا من أجلى
*
* 
*
* منقول
*​


----------



## fullaty (1 ديسمبر 2011)

حلو اوى يا قمر  وينفع شرح للاطفال فى مدارس الاحد 

عشان يرشموا الصليب بفهم 

كعادتك موضوع رائع 

​


----------



## rania79 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

كانو بيعلمونا واحنا صغيرين نرشم الصليب من برررة لجووواة بطريقة ظريفة
ميرسى حبييتى بجد تويبك مفيد جداااااااا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى
موضوع مهم جدااااااا وخصوصا للعابرين
الرب يبارك خدمتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

> *   بين اقوال ترتليانوس التى كتبها فى الجيل الثانى ... " ان المسيحى   الحقيقى  يرشم دائما على نفسه اشارة الصليب عند خروجه من البيت , ودخوله   فيه , عند رقاده وانتباهه , عند لبس ثيابه وعند تناوله الاكل , عند جلوسه وفى جميع اعماله "*


*
رائع رائع رائع
وقيم
شكرااا جدااا*
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*يااااااه الواحد كل يوم بيتاكد من نعمة الولادة كمسيحى 
شكرا ماما كاندى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> حلو اوى يا قمر  وينفع شرح للاطفال فى مدارس الاحد
> 
> عشان يرشموا الصليب بفهم
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> كانو بيعلمونا واحنا صغيرين نرشم الصليب من برررة لجووواة بطريقة ظريفة
> ميرسى حبييتى بجد تويبك مفيد جداااااااا



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا رانو يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى
> موضوع مهم جدااااااا وخصوصا للعابرين
> الرب يبارك خدمتك
> الرب يباركك​*



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك حبيبتى مونيكا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> رائع رائع رائع
> وقيم
> شكرااا جدااا*
> يسوع يباركك​




شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *يااااااه الواحد كل يوم بيتاكد من نعمة الولادة كمسيحى
> شكرا ماما كاندى
> ربنا يباركك*



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك زيزا حبيبتى​


----------

